# AF 12 days late what's happens ???



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

I am egg sharing 

And my AF was due around 17th July and I was due a pill scan on 2nd aug with sniffing to start 3rd and Stimms to start 10th 

But my AF is still not here 
I spoke to clinic on tue 24th and they don't worry we will just but you pill scan back and to let them know when AF shows but if it not here by fri 27th to do a HPT 

So I done a HPT and got a BFN which I knew anyways but what will happen now 

I will give clinic a call 2morrow to find out what will happen will it effect my treatment or will everything still run as planned when my AF finally turns up 

HAS THIS HAPPENING TO ANYONE ELSE ? AND IF SO WHAT HAPPENED ?


----------

